# Gold Had Twin Girls!



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Gold had twins girls! I was not present for the birth.  but oh well. They are healthy and cute.

Aspen
http://i1054.photobucket.com/albums/s496/TayetorGigi/IMG_2939.jpg
Blu Willow
http://i1054.photobucket.com/albums/s496/TayetorGigi/IMG_2943.jpg


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS X 2!! Such different colors too! Adorable


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...how sweet! Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Awww!!! How adorable! Congrats X :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Very cute! :greengrin: Congrats!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

So, so, so Cute!!!! Love em.


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

:clap: Congrats. Very cute! They look like they already have "attitutes".


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Cute!! Are Gold and Uhura both Alpines?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Congrats! :cake: :stars:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

mistydaiz said:


> Cute!! Are Gold and Uhura both Alpines?


I was told when I bought them that Gold is 3 quarters pygmy and 1 quarter fainter and that Uhura is a full blooded pygmy, but there is obviously some alpine in there somewhere! Uhura is actually Gold's grandmother. Uhura's only daughter of quads is her mother, but she passed away last year. I'm hoping to breed them both to an alpine buck this fall.


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

I know! I thought maybe they might be mini Alpines or something!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats... :clap: :clap:


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: Gold Had Twin Girls!--UPDATE*

Both of the babies are doing wonderfully. I can't believe they are already a month old!

Aspen's name got changed to Penny. I'm taking her to the fair this year, hopefully going to do well!

Willow is my biggest baby, she towers over the other three, but she's the biggest softie of them all.

Penny








Willow


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

So cute! they are growing nicely


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Cute


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cute! Love the shot of Penny! How did you get that one?


----------

